# How do i disable my old sound card in bios... [RESOLVED]



## richenstony (Jun 12, 2007)

Joined: 12 Jun 2007
Posts: 1


PostPosted: Tue Jun 12, 2007 4:48 pm Post subject: How do i disable my old sound card in bios... Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post
I have been on many fourms , and i have tryed myself to disable my relteck soundcard under bios but the truth is i havent got a clue on how to disable it and im worried if i do , my 5.1 sondcard still wont work......


I am running windows x-p and , i have a 5.1 trust external soundcard..... with 5.1 philips sound surround speakers , a few days ago they where working fine , i havent changed any settings and the speakers are 100% not broken and the soundcard is not on mute either .

I think its because i need to disable the old sound in bios ... i have had this problem before but it wasnt permnant like this the sound came bk after a few hours , can someone please help many thanks.

For the reocrd , i have tryed myself for the last 6 days to try and get this working its only now i have plucked up the corage to ask for pro help.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: How do i disable my old sound card in bios...*

In the bios, look for something labelled 'onboard devices' or 'integrated peripherals'. Under one of those headings should be onboard sound, or realtek audio or something of the sort. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## richenstony (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: How do i disable my old sound card in bios...*

I havent got a clue as to what motherboard i have and i dont know how to get into bios lol


----------



## richenstony (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: How do i disable my old sound card in bios...*

Ok i have sorted it , i followed some instructions on another thread..... ty you anyway

what i did.....


Disabled all other sound devices in bios
Rolled back and unstalled previous drivers
Installed a older driver

works fine now


BLASTING MUSIC YIPP EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------

